# Visit The E3 Show Floor In PlayStation Home



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Visit The E3 Show Floor In PlayStation Home*
06/15/2010 Written by Mike Hartnett










A pretty epic advancement, at least by E3 standards, has come to PlayStation Home. Looks like those who couldn’t attend E3 won’t be left out afterall!

Later this afternoon PlayStation Home users will have the ability to visit the E3 show floor, booths and all, right in PlayStation Home. These areas will include exclusive rewards and game, so be sure to check it out! 

*Source: PSLS*


----------

